
Podyn: DynamoDB to PostgreSQL replication - jasonmp85
https://www.citusdata.com/blog/2017/09/22/dynamodb-to-postgres-replication/
======
mslot
Author here. This is a pretty new tool. If you have any thoughts on how to
best translate a DynamoDB schema to postgres or other feature ideas, I'd love
to hear!

Github page:
[https://github.com/citusdata/podyn](https://github.com/citusdata/podyn)

